# Motor para auto electrico



## danielec

Estoy formulando un proyecto de un auto eléctrico, bueno mi pregunta es que motor me recomiendan usar, estaba pensando en un motor de arranque de un auto pero el problema es que consumen mucha corriente, también me habían dicho que podría ocupar unos motores de limpia parabrisas pero en realidad no se si poseen tanta fuerza como para moverme, aparte de esos  no se de donde o cual otro motor cc podría utilizar.

   se agradece cualquier ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo

Que tal si comentas de que tamaño de tu auto electrico.

El tamaño SI importa


----------



## danielec

bueno todavía no lo hago pero lo lo estoy diseñando como para una persona, algo así como de 1.7 metros de largo y 0.8 metros de ancho...


----------



## electrodan

Me parece que los de limpiaparabrisas no funcan porque son servos (no estoy seguro).


----------



## armandolopezmx

todos los motores de limpiaparabrisas que yo he destapado son de corriente directa, 12 volts, y usan carbones,  y tienen de estátor imanes potentes.

los motores de arranque, aparte de consumir alta corrientes, son para usarse en un tiempo relativamente corto.  ya que se quemarían.


----------



## armandolopezmx

se me olvidaba, también puedes usar los motores que usan para el ventilador del radiador, algunos son mas grandes,  o también los que se usan para el ventilador que hecha el aire hacia la cabina,  cuando prendes la calefacción o el aire acondicionado.


----------



## electrodan

Entonces habría que ver la potencia...


----------



## legolas

Hola, me parece interesante lo que quieres hacer, ahora mismo solo se me viene a la cabeza unos "patines eléctricos" que vi en navidad, muy similar al de la foto.

Son capaces de mover a una persona de al menos 70 kilos a una velocidad considerable, quizá puedas investigar mas sobre que tipo de motores usan y sus baterías.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

El mejor motor (Sin entrar en motores especiales) es el de aire acondicionado de omnibus (El forzador de ventilación), son de 1 a 2 HP 24VCC funcionamiento permanente y buen rendimiento.
Tampoco son extremadamente caros


----------



## Eduardo ringler

Los motores de limpia parabrisas son ideales.s olo tienes que instalar una reductora que transforma las rps del motor en torque por lo cual el motor trabaja relajado. Esto lo puedes hacer con engranajes o poleas. 
Los motores de patines o Rodados eléctricos de niños son mabuchi 500 o 550 que también se usan en aeromodelismo

Así que adelante con ese proyecto


----------



## Inductor

Saludos a todos los del tema y me da gusto "danielec" saber que hay personas que se interesan en lo mismo que yo

Mira lo que he hecho yo es conseguir un motor de Montacargas Eléctrico (Liftertruck) en Ingles Tienen motores que pueden mover un montacargas con su peso y la carga ademas usan motores de 36 Volts y en un dehuesadero de Autos o Maquinaria lo puedes conseguir

Llevan un motor para cada bomba hidráulica para los mecanismos subir la torre, bajar la torre abrir los brazos,  inclinar la torre etc

Y el mas grande es el que mueve las ruedas del vehículo también es de 36 VCD

Pero lo que yo te recomiendo es usar un motor pequeño trifasico digamos 1Hp a 220 VCA
para lo cual tendrás que fabricar un inversor le das Voltaje de corriente directa de baterías

y el inversor te entrega 220 VCA y de frecuencia variable para controlar la velocidad.
he encontrado unos muy sencillos e interesantes

Si te interesa te los posteo.

Saludos


----------



## othon_alvarado

Esta es una muestra de que es algo funcional y estoy investigando mas para iniciar el armado de un auto les pido ayuda para el diseño de los circuitos electrónicos de instrumentación también si tienen dudas y están dentro de lo que se adelante estamos para ayudarnos.

http://www.dakotaskies.net


----------



## DJ DRACO

Es muy simple el sistema amigo.
en países desarrollados ya existen muchas variantes de lo mismo y yo justamente estuve pensando en fabricar uno de esos y también de modificar un auto pequeño y hacerlo a hidrógeno, pero este ultimo es bastante peligroso e inestable.

la cosa es conseguir 4 motores de potencia media y muchísimas revoluciones. la cosa es reducir esas revoluciones hasta conseguir mucha mas potencia y las revoluciones suficientes para moverte.
colocas un motor por rueda y listo. Con unas cuantas baterías de camión o de montacargas eléctricos consigues la tensión y la corriente suficientes, luego puedes cargarlo con un cargador normal de unos 5 o 10 amperes por hora y en unas horitas lo tendrás listo.

PRECAUCIÓN, LA CORRIENTE SERA MUY ELEVADA EN LOS ACUMULADORES, POR ENDE DEBE ESTAR TODO MUY BIEN AISLADO, PORQUE AL MÍNIMO CONTACTO ENTRE POSITIVO Y MASA SE TE FUNDE EL PROYECTO.


----------



## andreslazari

Bueno la verdad que vi este tema muy interesante, a la escuela secundaria que fui hasta el año pasado hicimos un auto eléctrico, nos costo encontrar un motor pero le terminamos poniendo un motor de monopatín eléctrico, el auto podía llevar a 2 personas a una velocidad máxima de aprox. 30 km/h (era relativamente baja) el problema era que como no teníamos muchos presupuesto lo hicimos con lo que encontramos y bueno quedo un poco pesado, lo ideal seria hacerlo de aluminio. Lo alimentábamos con 4 baterías de auto, era bastante gracioso andar con eso por la calle pero "ES ENERGÍA LIMPIA" y estaba echo por nosotros!, Este año fui de visita y le están adaptando unos paneles solares que donaron!
Les prometo una foto! ;-)


----------



## andreslazari

Bueno como les prometí acá una foto de nuestro auto eléctrico... lastima que solo encontré la del día de presentación, tenia mas pero vaya a saber dios donde están...
Espero que les guste!


----------



## Inductor

Saludos a todos
Othon Alvarado en ese link que posteaste se ve todo muy interesante ya que es un auto que funciona de verdad y puede circular por la calle y están usando un motor eléctrico de montacargas como había comentado yo anteriormente, se pueden ver 3 baterías para dar los 36 volts me parece muy interesante veo también que tiene instalada la caja de cambios del vehículo de gasolina se ve muy bien solo me gustaría agregarle un control de ancho de pulso PWM para hacer eficiente su desempeño.


----------



## juanilogo

Yo te recomiendo un motor de corriente continua.  Si no quieres prestaciones de competición, y con que ande te basta, puede valer el de parabrisas.  Al contrario de lo que dicen por ahí, yo creo que no hace falta reductora para este motor, que con la que tiene bastaría.  Lo que abría que mirar es si esta puede dar vueltas completas, o está diseñada solo para oscilar.  En este ultimo caso no te serviría.

Meterte en alterna y reguladores de alterna te va a suponer mucho trabajo, dinero y tiempo , y no merece la pena para esta aplicación y potencia, yo te recomiendo un motor con escobillas, y un regulador pwm. 

Por cierto: has pensado en colocarle también un alternador en la misma cadena cinemática para hacerlo funcionar como freno y recuperar la carga en frenadas? sería una buena idea.

La verdad creo que si se hiciese con alterna, solo haría falta el generador, que actuaría también como alternador en frenadas, pero sería, como digo, mucha tecnología para esta aplicación.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ardogan

Les dejo un documental para aquellos que trabajen en algo relacionado a autos eléctricos y tengan la sensación de que alguien los sigue a su casa:






y subsecuentes....

Datos interesantes (siempre de USA): hacia 1920 había más autos eléctricos que a gasolina/nafta/combustible fósil; después vino el combustible barato y (hasta es entendible para ese entonces) chau auto eléctrico.
Hubo un nuevo intento de promoción hacia fines de los 70, rápidamente asfixiado.
En los 90 en California se amordazó el proyecto del auto eléctrico EV1 de GM y el de Toyota fué por similar camino.
Ambas empresas recuperaron (bajo amenaza judicial) los vehículos eléctricos circulantes para su destrucción.
Me da pena por el fabricante de baterías, que creía que al vender acciones a GM iba a vender como nunca...

Que lo disfruten.... ?


----------



## DJ DRACO

Eso es pura verdad... lo mismo sucedió con el auto fabricado hace tiempo ya por un alemán creo, el cual constaba de 1 tanque de oxigeno, uno de hidrógeno, 1 de agua donde ocurría una reacción electrolítica donde se separaban en ambos elementos, y el auto funcionaba simplemente con AGUA. porque al motor ingresaba una mezcla gaseosa de hidrógeno y oxigeno, (combustible y comburente) y como todos sabemos al reaccionar eso solo se forma agua pura, el mismo iba al tanque de electrolisis, catalizado con ácido sulfúrico, se reservaba en los tanques de almacenamiento y así sucesivamente.

cosa que a las petroleras no les gusto. pues así vamos... nos estamos yendo todos al diablo con tanta contaminación de monoxidos carbónico y nítrico.

nos vemos amigos.


----------



## tropn_ccp

Bueno, hola a todos. Yo estoy hace tiempo con la idea de convertir un Dodge 1500 a eléctrico.
El modelo es principalmente porque una tia mia tiene uno que era de mi abuelo que no lo usa hace un montón y no me saldría muy caro comprarlo.

Algunos de los inconvenientes que voy a tener que solucionar son la plata, y las partes. ya que no tengo ni idea de que motor ponerle (CC/CA), la potencia del mismo, tipo y numero de baterías. Tengo la esperanza de poder usarlo en la ruta y recorrer los 60Km que me separan de la facultad.

Encontré estos links:
http://www.evmotors.com/ 

Empresa australiana que vende motores de CC para autos eléctricos.
Tienen un modelo que entrega 100hp de pico y 28.5hp constantes a 144VCC

http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~MR5T-OKB/2ev-e.html

Citroen 2CV convertido en Japón

http://www.autolibre.redtienda.net/index.php?PHPSESSID=4c1664946cdabe611a6abdfea496deb1

Un señor de Montevideo Uruguay que convierte autos (también vende un manual para convertir autos).

http://www.dakotaskies.net/ev.htm

Un estadounidense de Dakota del Sur que se convirtio un Escort (modelo Yanqui).

¿Alguien tiene alguna idea de donde se pueden conseguir motores para esto en Argentina?
Mi idea era comprar un motor nuevo, pero vi que mucha gente usa motores usados de montacargas. Lo que no se es si uno de estos podría entregar la potencia necesaria para lo que yo quiero hacer con el auto.

Espero que a alguien le sirvan los vínculos y agradezco cualquier información que me puedan facilitar.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## SANDRITO

Hola Soy nuevo en el foro y necesito que me ayuden con un controlador de aceleración, no sé si lo venden ya listos o hay que hacerlos, yo he conertido mi auto de gasolina a electricidad con un motor de 24v dc de 6.3 hp.

Les dejo el video para que vean la fuerza del motor: 

YouTube - Auto elÃ©ctrico - PerÃº

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo

Porque despues que el auto da la vuelta se ven gases saliendo por el escape?


----------



## SANDRITO

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Porque despues que el auto da la vuelta se ven gases saliendo por el escape?



A que auto te refieres?


----------



## Eduardo

SANDRITO dijo:
			
		

> _Eduardo_ dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porque despues que el auto da la vuelta se ven gases saliendo por el escape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A que auto te refieres?
Hacer clic para expandir...

Al tuyo.  Despues que da la vuelta, en cada acelerada se ve algo parecido a gases de escape.


----------



## SANDRITO

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> SANDRITO dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Eduardo_ dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porque despues que el auto da la vuelta se ven gases saliendo por el escape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A que auto te refieres?
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> Al tuyo.  Despues que da la vuelta, en cada acelerada se ve algo parecido a gases de escape.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Te explico:
1.- El video es de mala calidad.
2.- El video está editado.
3.- Fijate cuando sale el auto (1:38) hasta cuando está en la autopista(1:48) siguen los "gases" en el asfalto.
4.- No son gases, es la huella del caucho de las ruedas, lo que ocurre es que las llantas están desalineadas, esto en razón que el auto fue robado y lo encontramos desmantelado y con ruedas viejas.
5.- En la autopista no son "gases" es la sombra del propio auto.
6.- Dejo evidencia de que el auto fué robado: http://todoautos.com.pe/showthread.php?t=34936

Pondré mas videos, lo que ocurre que el disco duro de mi pc está lleno.


Saludos.


----------



## tropn_ccp

SANDRITO, ¿podrías por favor comentarnos un poco las prestaciones y caracteríticas técnicas de tu auto? 

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## SANDRITO

Hola, recién puse el motor, es de 24voltios 6.3 hp. tengo otro de 48v de 10hp. pero hice la prueba con el de 24 por que no tengo presupuesto para las baterías, esta prueba fue realizada con 4 baterias de 12v Varta de 75ah instaladas en dos bloques de 24v. El recorrido solo duro 200mts dado que no tengo contrador de aceleración y fué inducido los 24v directos, por esa razón sale quemando llantas.
La semana pasada logré comprar las baterias Troyan de 225ah y 6v. Instale las baterías debajo del capot, pero el desplazamiento fue lento al parecer por el peso de las mismas, ya que en la prueba inicial (la del video) las baterias se encuentran en la cabina.
Si tienes algun aporte te lo agradeceré me ayudes.

Saludos.


----------



## tropn_ccp

Ahora solo se me ocurre que pongas las baterias de  12V en serie con el motor de 48v, asi tenrás menos corriente para una potencia dada. Y menos coriente siempre implica menos perdidas.


----------



## Dano

La regulación la puedes realizar con un PWM, y varios mosfet de potencia.

Aqui tienes algo como para ir entrando en tema http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/index.htm

Por favor, no escribas mensajes que no aportan, la duda ya está planteada, no necesitas repetirla Ej:



> Alguien puede ayudarme con el controlador por favor?





> Sigo buscando el controlador, si tienen alguna ayud me avisan.
> 
> Saludos



Saludos


----------



## jofer

amigo que tal, los mejores motores para eso son los de magneto fijo porque tienen alto torque son los que utilizan todas las maquinas de las cuidades de hierro y uno de eso motores los tienen las caminadores de ejercicios es un motor que viene desde 10 volt dc hasta 120vdc la misma maquina trae la targeta reguladora de velocidad ojo la maquina no puede ser de las antiguas que venian en ac con motores de lavadoras depende de la maquina llegan a tener hasta 5hp de fuerza y las baterias funcionan con un inversor de voltage que alcanse la potencia del motor por nada del mundo le vas a quitar la volante la puedes acoplar con la misma polea en esa misma idea mas pequeños son los motores de las sillas electricas para discapacitados  cualquier duda atravez del foro amigo


----------



## jofer

daniel  mira en las recomendaciones ,,,,para un prototipo  que te des idea de como funciona y como se retroalimenta   toma un motor de una caminadora de ejercicios de 21/2 caballos con magneto fijo alto torque es muy facil de conseguir el mismo control de velocidad lo trae la maquina o lo compras donde venden este tipo de maquinas no le quites la volante utiliza siempre una polea estas maquinas las venden donde hay implementos para gimnasios cualquier distribuidor atletis son maquinas brasileras estos motores DC desde 10 v hasta 120 vol dc ellos mismos te venden la targeta reguladora es un dimer electronico teda el mismo torque en baja que en alta  me haces saber si te sirvio mi dato


----------



## Ardogan

Salió esta noticia respecto de los autos eléctricos, al parecer van a empezar la producción en serie.

¿Qué paradójico no?, ahora que hay crisis hay voluntad de adoptar cambios tecnológicos que rechazaron durante 15 años. ¿Será que la bonanza económica atenta contra el desarrollo tecnológico? (ver https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/114107/)

Saludos


----------



## nahueltaibo

Un burro de arranque consume de 50 a 300 amperes porque tiene mucha carga fisica, si pusieramos un regulador de velocidad al burro, consumiría lo que le dejemos que consuma. 
     Viendo esto, y que se puede conseguir un burro de arranque en cualquier lado, quiero probar con dicho motor, lo que me lleva a mi problema actual, tengo que regular la entrada de dicho motor, quiero hacerlo con un regulador de velocidad por PWM (http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_ControlAncho.htm), pero obviamente hay un problema con la corriente que maneja, alguien sabe como hacer una etapa de potencia que soporte 300 amperes?
Como hago sino?
Vi ademas en la web de la revista mecanica popular 3 modelos de kartings que decia que los hicieron con burros de arranque asi que se ve que sirve.


----------



## Zhenitram

Mira primero que nada necesitas saber cual es la potencia del motor a gasolina que portaba el automóvil e investigar cual es la mejor alternativa ya sea un motor CA o CD que sea su equivalencia aproximada en caballos de fuerza. En cualquiera de los casos necesitas diseñar un driver o controladores de muy alta potencia ya que en CD necesitas modular el ancho de pulso o PWM, en el de CA necesitas modular la frecuencia la ventaja con los de CA es que son mas comunes y hay muchísima variedad en cuanto a velocidades y HP’s la desventaja son los voltajes que son de 120v o 220v. Podrías usar 10 baterías 12 volts a 600 amperes en serie y ya tendrías 120 volts de CD. Ahora para convertirlos en CA necesitas un driver tipo puente H que son 4 transistores en “H” requerirás que soporten las especificaciones de voltaje corriente que es la potencia en watts de tu motor


----------



## mecatronico13

yo tambien estoy elaborando un carro electrico pero no se que tipo de motor necesito:
les explico tenemos 2 años trabajando en el carro primeor teniamos un motor el cual no teniamos sus datos tecnicos, con el tiempo compramos un motor que  al parecer es muy grande para lo que queremos ya que nuestro carro compite en carreras de la competencia electraton y el objetivo es durar una hora y dar el mayor numero de vueltas la velocidad que queremos alcanzar es de 60 km el peso del carro con todo y el piloto es de 250 kilos y sus dimensiones  son 1 80 de largo por 90 de ancho, el motor es un lemco de 72 volts , de imanes permanentes de 10 hp, el problema aqui es que solo podemos tener un peso de baterias de 45 kilos por lo tanto no podemos meterle los 72 volts ya que las baterias deben de ser de acido plomo y las baterias que hemos encontrado para tener mayor voltaje son las duralast que entre las tres nos daban un peso de 44,9 kg pero no nos rinden, luego cambiamos a las optimas pero tuvimos que bajar el voltaje debido a que el peso de las dos era de 42 kilos y asi estuvimos y nunca pudimos acabar la hora de la competencia suponemos que es el motor ya que demanda mas corriente y las baterias no rinden, bueno eso suponemos, ya que tiene una potencia muy grande comparado con la potencua que tienen almacenada las baterias, con lo que e leido, supuestamente una bateria tiene 55 watts/kg y si multiplico eso por 2 yluego por el peso me da la energia que me puede dar la bateria, si estoy mal me pueden correguir.

este es el resumen del problema como lo ven tiene solucion o me compro un motor de menor potencia?


----------



## Zhenitram

Pues no se que capital tengas, porque en estados unidos hace conversiones de gasolina a electrico utilizando bateriasde litio pero el costo y el envio las hacen un poco inaccesibles esa es la unica alternativa ya que el peso es mucho menor a las de plomo-acido y a las de plomo-gel. Deja investigo la pagina para que veas las baterias de litio para auto. Porque no aprobechas la energia de frenado con un frenado dinamico generando energia y almasenadolas en las baterias creeme es mucha energia un aproximado de un auto compacto son 200hp en el frenado de 60Km/hr a 0km/hr.


----------



## electrorub

Un año mas tarde pero quisiera aportar que es indispensable saber que tamaño de motor se desea utilizar para el vehiculo, nos se basen en el voltaje del motor o cosas asi, debemos determinarlo por la potencia. Una vez conocido de cuantos watts o kilowatts es el motor, el torque (Nm en motores electricos) entonces  podremos calcular cuantas baterias se necesitaran para poder impulsar el vehiculo y por cuanta distancia

Tambien es necesario utilizar un buen controlador/invertidor de corriente para sacar la maxima eficiencia del carro. ahh y no lo olviden es buena practica montar el cargador dentro del vehiculo para que se pueda recargar en cualquier lugar.

Importante:

La termiales de la salida de las baterias (Vout) deben de ir conectadas directamente al controlador/invertidor, por ningun motivo la terminal negativa debe estar conectado a la tierra del chasis.


----------



## criscarlos192

Recuerden que el auto eléctrico no es del todo la solucion al calentamiento global, debido a que cuando lo cargan, esa energia proveniene de una central térmica que quema gas o diesel, la solucion seria autos de hidrogeno


----------



## Eduardo

criscarlos192 dijo:


> Recuerden que el auto eléctrico no es del todo la solucion al calentamiento global, debido a que cuando lo cargan, esa energia proveniene de una central térmica que quema gas o diesel, la solucion seria autos de hidrogeno


O centrales termicas a hidrogeno ;-)


----------



## jhon jairo cabrera vargas

estoy interezado en el tema ya tambie quiero contruir un coche totalmente electrico si no se como hecerlo solamente tengo unas pautas pero no mas si me pudieran ayudar 
pero lo primero que voy hacer es un carro para niños electrico mas que todo graciass por la atensión prestada


----------



## andres manzoni

Hola
Hago mi pèqueño aporte a la idea.
Para esto, lo mejor es ver como se manejan en automodelismo, ya que, salvando las escalas, la idea se asemeja.
Ellos usan motores Brushlless, o sea, sin escobillas. Tienen mayor rendimiento y por consiguiente mejoran la durabilidad de las baterias.
en la pagina de microchips encontraras información al respecto como manejar estos motores.
Creo que lo mejor es fabricarse uno, y san goolge te puede dar una mano si buscas información de motores brushlles. 
Los imanes de neodino se consiguen y me parece que lo mas complicado seria el nucleo laminado para armar la bobina. Estos motores son trifasicos y el regulador (esc) es quien genera las alternancias.
No es mucho, pero me pondre en campaña para acercarte mas información.
Saludos
Andres


----------



## rebollo1

Hola inductor:
Soy nuevo en el foro me inscribi porque vi que tienes post de inversores.
Yo recomiendo para este tipo de vehiculos baterias de ciclo completo. a diferencia de las de auto estas no tienen mucha corriente de inicio como para el motor de arranque del auto normal, pero para descargas constantes son muy buenas. Buscar baterias de ciclo completo. Me podrias enviar el post de los inversores de cd a ca?


----------



## lubeck

Hola rebollo1

entre por casualidad en este tema....

gracias por el aporte....



> Me podrias enviar el post de los inversores de cd a ca?



puede ser que inductor no lea tu post, pues el publico el suyo en el 2008.

te recomiendo que busques algún diagrama aquí en el foro y ahí planteas tus dudas...

saludos....


----------



## rebollo1

lubeck
Muchas gracias. ya ves soy nuevo


----------



## RobertRoig

yo me compre uno de 5kW en china, ZIBO supermotors , y me vendieron tambien un controlador para el motor, con su pedal y todo... no llegaba a 600€...
relativamente barato... pero pringué con los portes, como el mas novato.. y me clavaron otros 700... (que iba a hacer?...) si comprais fuera, mirad que los portes sean hasta vuestra puerta.
El caso, que veo que hace mucho tiempo del post... di algo mas....


----------



## rebollo1

Gracias. ya que estoy buscando comprar un motor pero el que encontre de ca es muy caro de 60hp a 108 volts 4,500 dolares en EEUU


----------



## RobertRoig

si pones uno de CA cuenta que vas a necesitar un inversor de onda sinosuidal pura... se ve que los de onda cuadrada (los baratos) no sirven para aparatos (como los motores) que usan inducción.

el que me compré yo, eran algo como 400$ creo el controlador del motor suele valer mas o menos lo mismo que el motor. (si hablamos de motores baratos).
por las 2 cosas el motor de unos 7HP, y su controlador.. menos de 600€.
pesa el pakete cerca de 90Kg.... los portes no tienen que ser desorbitados... y ten paciencia, el barco es lento...
insisto en que si compras fuera del pais te asegures los portes hasta tu casa. (pagué mas por el despacho de aduanas que por el motor y toda la historia...)
Aunasí estamos hablando de 1200€ ... lejos de los 4500$ que hablas...

ahora tengo que conseguir tiempo para montar el chasis...


----------



## lubeck

Hola RobertRoig

ya tengo bastante curiosidad sobre ese motor...
seria posible que subieras una foto?

la curiosidad me surge porque con $1200 euros mas lo que te gastes en chasis y mas detalles casi se podria comprar un auto convensional.... (usado)
que ventajas tiene ese motor?
de que tamaño es el auto eléctrico del que estas hablando?

saludos...


----------



## RobertRoig

Coche tengo ya. esto es un hobby... un quebradero de cabeza desde hace tiempo ya... 
el mayor contratiempo de hecho es uqe el motor llego de china el mismo dia que mi mujer con mi preciosa hija...

http://www.supmotor.com.cn/page_en/product.asp?sid=

Es donde lo compré. donde hay fotos y tal... 
aunque puedes hablar con ellos y te ofrecen 1000 posibilidades, la forma del eje, si lo quieres con 2 ejes... las rpm, la potencia... ... etc...
me mandaron un monton de pdf o dwg no me acuerdo.. lo que mas complicado es, es encontrar un eje que puedas aprovechar... yo me pedí el C creo que era, que tiene forma de .. ... ... no se... circulo con 6 almenas... ? ... el caso que busque y busque y coincide con un piñon de tracción de unas suzuki 50cc SMX ? el caso que ya tenia pues la pieza a comprar para acoplar al motor...(casi 20€) luego en el desguace, una rueda trasera de moto 50cc que tuviese una corona con unas 50 dientes... (50€)
Luego me compré las ruedas de delante de un daewoo matiz... (150€ me clavaron..)
para acoplar la suspension y empezar armar el chasis, me hice cortar unas chapas, (30€)

aki donde vivo, en Ibiza, todo es la ostia de caro.

valia 588€ el motor con el controlador con portes hasta el puerto de Barcelona, en España. El resto hasta los 1200aprox fueron el "DESPACHO DE ADUANAS" ... pero o pagaba o me kedaba sin motor y compraba uno nuevo y unos 250 de portes sin pasar por el put* puerto... me salia mas barato pagar, y tenerlo ya.

(tienen representante (o algo) en madrid desde hace poco... me llamaron para ver que tal me iba... le conte lo de mi hija...)


----------



## lubeck

Gracias Robert...

Ya entiendo.... 

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo mejor que he visto era un auto experimental con 4 motores , uno por cada rueda y acoplados directamente , no recuerdo si eran brushless trifásicos o por pasos. Los motores eran angostos , quizás 10 o 12 cm. pero de bastante diámetro , algo así como 35 o 40 cm. Lo que les daba el torque necesario.

No tenía frenos mecánicos , frenaba eléctricamente , y al no utilizar el lugar del motor y la caja puente , disponía de ese sitio para más baterías.

Saludos !


----------



## RobertRoig

en el chasis de un mini de los nuevos... ... si lo vi.. ..hace 2 años max.

ahora está la MICHELIN ACTIVE WHEEL 
abrid esto.. .. con pasta $€ puede.

http://www.michelin.es/es/front/act_affich.jsp?news_id=14531&codeRubrique=17112004153513&lang=ES


----------



## rebollo1

El motor de ca que hablo viene en kit. con motor, controlador y pantalla lcd, led's indicadores y volmetro. titulo ac motor/ contoller kit 60 hp 72 108 volts 550 amp  www.evparts.com


----------



## lubeck

Pa su mecha...
si eso cuesta el puro  motor nuevo....

entonces cuanto puede costar un auto hibrido?
no traen de esos motores?

saludos...


----------



## rebollo1

No amigo.
 trae motor de 5.5 kw algo asi como 6.5 hp para autos que pesan aprox 1000 kg. Son Chinos, aqui en México el auto pequeño cuesta aprox 90,000 dolares . pero con este motor mueves un auto de 1500 kg a 110 km/h con una autonomia de 140km y carga de 6 horas

Perdon 9000 dolares


----------



## lubeck

Gracias por tu respuesta rebollo1....

Pero ya a la venta... armado el auto, no sabes cuanto puede llegar a costar?

el mas economico

es solo curiosidad....


----------



## rebollo1

9000 dolares. No se donde radiques, pero estos chinos abarcan casi todo el mundo con sus productos


----------



## RobertRoig

El kit ese no parece incluir el inversor... ... es un motor AC... 

luego dice que no incluye el CONTACTOR, pero eso es solo para poder activar el circuito para regenerar, no?

(quiza no lo tengo claro: el contactor / solenoide es un interruptor que funciona detectando para donde va la corriente... no?)


----------



## rebollo1

El contactor es el swich principal y es controlado con baja tención 6volt, 12volts y con una corriente de 300 ma, pero sus contactos de trabajo al cerrar aguantan corrientes arriba de 200 amperes. El kit es muy caro en efecto, porque es nueva tecnologia controla la velocidad del motor, variando el voltaje de salida y ademas variando la frecuencia. Y si incluya el inversor es un curtis de ca.

Por lo caro de este kit estoy buscando algun controlador para fabricar. Espero que alguien tenga alguno. Como voy a usar un IGBT no puedo usar los que circulan en la red con el CI 555 como osilador. Ya que produce mucho ruido armonico que podria disparar el IGBT en forma inadecuada y daño seguro a este elemento electronico.


----------



## ALE777

Hola amigos!
      Realmente que BUENO este post! recuerden que un motor electrico tiene una eficiencia de mas del 70% (en comparacion con un motor de combustion, que tiene un rendimiento de apenas 30%!!!) Ademas, los motores electricos, a diferencia de los alternativos, tienen el torque constante, lo que les da mas aceleracion...
Lo que veo es que encaran la idea en base a motores de cc...no pensaron en usar motores TRIFASICOS, con convertidores CC - CA? no se como se hace para desfasar las tres señales a 120º, para las 3 bobinas, pero si quieren ver una muestra del poder de los motores trifasicos, vean este video de youtube (NO HAY TRUCOS!!!):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXqYbNEiW0Y

              Espero lo disfruten...saludos!!!


----------



## RobertRoig

lo de michelin mola, además por la funcion esta de .. no se com explicarlo.. 
mirad el video..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1uTR-8KarE




de EV este mola... tambien.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RnQuDvvg6M&feature=related


----------



## lubeck

En una palabra....

Bestiales....

saludos...


----------



## NoOva

yo tambien pienso hacer mi vehiculo electrico primero que nada para no contaminar (me gusta mi mundo) y despues por que no tengo plata para comprarme un auto.

yo ya tengo casi todo tengo la forma
sera contruido en fibra de vidrio y sera de tres llantas segun el diseño (dos delante y una atras) 
ah y me falta los sistemas de frenos pero los robare de una motoneta en un deshuesadero y tambien lo de la suspension resorte y artilugios de esa indole pero  no se que motor ponerle

si uno trifasico  de 2 hp  u otro que me recomienden ustedes 

nota: busco un motor de condiciones prestables para la ciudad velocidad y autonomia (aunque eso dependa de las baterias) 

les dejo mi correo para compartir ideas sobre el asunto 




espero que me respondan pronto amigos


----------



## NoOva

mmmmm me editaron mi mensaje estos moderadores mejor contestenme por aqui ya que


----------



## lubeck

> si uno trifasico de 2 hp u otro que me recomienden ustedes



no entiendo.... 
segun lo que he leido no son motores normales.... 

el chiste de los autos electricos no esta en el chasis y/o sistemas mecanicos... 
sino en el motor el control de este y su alimentacion..... que no es economica....

tu hablas de un motor normal de CA?
no creo que sea posible...

disculpa si no entendi bien....

saludos...


----------



## rebollo1

Si se puede con un motor de ca. Las caracteristicas son especiales en cuanto la alimentacion. Las baterias deberan dar entre 90 y 120 volts. el motor debe de ser de mucho mas que 2hp por ejemplo 11 KW y el controlador es en verdad un ondulador. Este ondulador tiene una salida trifasica y es alimentado por baterias 90 a 144 volt, con un reostato (acelerador) de 5 Kilohms. Ver respuestas anteriores. te mando el modelo del kit. Es caro Item #MT5615 y te mando la pagina.http://www.evparts.com/index.php?ln=en&MENU_TOP_main_id=20. Con este motor pudes mover un auto compacto


----------



## NoOva

exacto!!! michas gracias por tu ayuda
me has resuelto la gran duda, pero el problema es la plata, no tengo mucho para lago asi
y cuando vi el coche que sale en la liga que me pasaste es casi igual a mi diseño (el orden de las llantas,) jajajaja, pero aun asi lo tratare a como es el diseño que yo idee,


----------



## Yuandi

Hola me gustaría incursionar en el tema de los autos eléctricos quisiera probar con 4 motores de limpiaparabrisas de 12v con sus reductores auque ande a 10 Km/h pienso poner auque sea 4 baterías por eso me interesa que sea 12 v o 24 para ganar en autonomía quiero hacer un carrito como de 1,20m x 2,50m un motor para cada rueda no se si servirá y dará la potencia para cuatro personas, que motor me recomiendan aunque aquí en cuba es difícil conseguir todo y todo es súper caro.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yuandi dijo:


> Hola me gustaría incursionar en el tema de los autos eléctricos quisiera probar con 4 motores de limpiaparabrisas de 12v con sus reductores auque ande a 10 Km/h pienso poner auque sea 4 baterías por eso me interesa que sea 12 v o 24 para ganar en autonomía quiero hacer un carrito como de 1,20m x 2,50m un motor para cada rueda no se si servirá y dará la potencia para cuatro personas, que motor me recomiendan aunque aquí en cuba es difícil conseguir todo y todo es súper caro.
> 
> Gracias


 

 No creo que te alcance para semejante carro , con dos de esos te saldrìa un lindo karting .


Saludos !


----------



## Yuandi

Cual podría utilizar para lo que quiero, tuve uno que tenia 800w pero 120v para tendría que utilizar como 10 baterías que eso seria demasiado peso.
que me recomiendan.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Una dínamo grande de algùn camión podrìa servirte como motor de DC.

Saludos !


----------



## RobertRoig

(parte de esto lo habia escrito yo pero en otro post)
El precio... hombre es caro en cuba.. por el sistema economico.. si tienes acceso a $americanos, el envio y todo no puede salir tan caro.. ..
http://tncscooters.com/partsdb.php?type=ES
mira aki, y fliparas.
el motor de 48V 1000watts, con soporte (MY1020-B) 94$
el controlador para ese motor (tienes que mirar que sea compatible), unos 30$, y el puño para darle gas... 10$ con indicador de carga... (lo puedes adecuar para funcionar como pedal)
piñon.. el que quieras y corona, la que quieras... tienen para ponerle llave de contacto... cargadores para 48V... y listos... con 300$ tienes todo o casi...
las baterias, hasta los 48V... hay de mas grandes y pesadas de mas pequeñas...
son partes de scooter.... puedes ponerle intermitentes si quieres incluso...
tambien encontraras motores de 24 o 36V... de moto o de patinete...


----------



## Yuandi

Hola amigos muchas gracias por sus consejos, lo de mandarlos a buscar a cualquier otro país no creo que sea tan fácil, bueno para que tengan una idea de cuanto cuestan las cosas en la tienda una bicicleta eléctrica cuesta 999 CUC(moneda parecida al dólar americano pero vale un 20% mas) así que voy a intentar buscar como decían en alguna parte del foro uno de montacargas etc.… de toda formas acepto todo tipo de sugerencias y les agradezco ayudarme. Saludos desde La Habana, Cuba.


----------



## RobertRoig

Esto del embargo... no se muy bien como va.


----------



## rebollo1

Hola:
Se me ocurre que podrias utilizar dos generadores de VW como motores de traccion. Solo es conectar la baterias a las conexiones y tendras un motor. Si a las ruedas traseras las haces independientes con y cadena, podrias conectar los dos generadores (motores) en serie. Esto traeria como consecuencia practica;  tener un diferencial electrico. Al traccionar y dar una vuelta la llanta del exterior de la curva traccionara mas rapido que la del lado interno. Tambien tendrias que utilizar dos baterias de 12volts.


----------



## gladiadortuc

Hola, me metí al foro y descubrí éste tema que hace rato me interesa, entre otros como los hho que aunque no son eficientes prometen un pequeño ahorro de combustible y una disminución de contaminación. 

Mi idea de un vehículo eléctrico es un poco más cara que la que plantean, pero usando sólo cosas que se consiguen en el mercado normal y sin comprar importaciones ni nada, ya que conozco todo lo que se usa en electrónica industrial y automatismos. La idea final sería un híbrido, veamos por partes:

Hace falta un ondulador para convertir la CC de las baterías a CA y poder conectar a un Variador de Frecuencia o de Velocidad. Habría que ver cuál es el torque necesario para accionar el diferencial del auto y en base a eso calcular el motor de CA ASÍNCRONO para adaptar. 

La ventaja de un motorcito de CA, trifásico es mucho más económico en todo sentido que uno de CC además requiere menos mantenimiento. 

Con el variador solucionamos el control de torque, rampa de aceleración, sentido de giro, frenado eléctrico (con su respectiva recuperación de energía, lo cual es bastante importante) y el control de velocidad que se hace con un potenciómetro de 5k. 
El ondulador debe ser de la corriente adecuada para la potencia (yo estimé un motor de 10hp). El variador cuesta unos 500 usd y el ondulador se puede hacer con un viejo UPS cambiando los igbt o transistores de salida. El Variador convierte la CA monofásica a trifásica para poder manejar el motor. 

Las baterías necesarias se recargarían en cualquier parte, obviamente hay que hacer el circuito del cargador.

Finalmente esas baterías se pueden recargar mediante un pequeño generador instalado en el vehículo y que se encienda en el momento que el nivel de carga de las baterías baje. 

Si no me equivoco el proyecto total costaría unos 2000 usd... 

Calculemos: 
Variador de 5,5 a 10 HP ~ 600usd
Motor Trif. 5,5 a 10HP ~300usd
Inversor de 12 a 220V 1kW ~ 150usd Se necesitan unos 6 de esos (hablo de precios)

Un total 2000 usd. Los precios los saqué de:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-91579845-convertidor-12v-a-220v-1000w-inversor-auto-barco-hogar-nuevo-_JM_

Y finalmente si vas a ponerle un grupo electrógeno para hacerlo un híbrido tendremos que aumentarle unos 800 usd.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-90430708-grupo-electrogeno-15hp-generador-7800-arranque-electrico-_JM_

A todo esto la circuitería de control puede ser tan versátil como quisiéramos (creo que todos sabemos un poco de electrónica), sin hablar de usar carrocerías en fibra de vidro o carbono que no muy caro calculemos unos 10 usd/m2 , lo cual los hará más livianos. 


¡Excelente discusión! Espero poder aportar las ideas que necesiten. Al menos yo mantengo la mente abierta.


----------



## rebollo1

Hola gladiadortuc:
Estos foros es para poner tus buenas ideas al servicio y conocimiento de la comunidad. Perfecto. La comunidad contesta segun sus conocimientos con aportes de ideas que van con tus ideas e ideas que van en contra de ellas. y el resultado es ; Realizar el proyecto   analizarlo y crearlo 
Bueno. Mi primer comentario (critica constructiva) en lo que se refiere solo al motor es: Un motor trifasico de potencia 20 hp se da como minimo en 440 volts. Mis calculos dicen que para poder alimentar el motor se necesitarian 36 baterias de 12 volts y de 130 amp/hr. las cuales tienen un peso aproximado a las comerciales, que en este caso no sirven. se necesitan baterias de ciclo profundo que no estan disponibles para una descarga muy fuerte como lo es para el motor de arranque de un  autoauto normal, pero si para una larga descarga en tiempo. Ahora hay que contemplar que se necesita unas baterias que den por lo menos; 250 amp/hr. esto se consigue no utilizando las baterias mas grades, porque pesan mas del doble y cuestan mucho mas del doble. La posible solucion es utilizar baterias de 6 volts a 250 amp/hr. siendo duplicado el numerode baterias a 72.
El precio de estas baterias apox. en 160 usd y nuestro presupuesto aumentaria la estratosferica cantidad de 1603 usd. La marca mas economica es Troyan. Sin contar con el impuesto de importación o tax.
Tambien encontre algunas inconsistencias sobre los variadores .
Los motores asincrono son de exelente desempeño, pero los que necesitamos en estos vehiculos son del orden de 100volts trifasicos y un ondulador que convierta  100 volts de baterias a C.A trifasica variable en frecuencia y el voltaje. Y obio no son comerciales. La marca  Advanced motors y Curtis controller tiene un kit de motor y controlador en este rango. (no trabajo para ninguna de estas empresas. soy jubilado del Tren subterraneo de la CD. de México He?). Saludos y que  yo no te desanime. pero podemos seguir con empeño hasta dar con alguna solución.


----------



## jaimeji

*cordial saludo a los amigos del foro, asi como ustedes andan en soluciones  para mi me intersa el uso de la energia renovable, ya que es el futuro, bueno quisiera saber quien de ustedes tiene ya en proyecto un auto electrico, ya me puse en la tarea de conseguir primero que todo un auto pequeño para empesar a hacerlo, estoy investigando que tipo de motor montarle, ya sea de alterna o de corriente continua, en lo que les pueda ayudar con mucho gusto jaimeji*


----------



## lubeck

MMMMmmm.. dale una leida al tema ya pusieron el costo y como importarlo, no es economico para uno con buen rendimiento...
saludos...


----------



## jaimeji

*gracias lubeck, ya lo estuve mirando pero la pregunta es que si hay alguno de ustedes lo ha desarrollado y si hay planos y cifras de mediciones, gracias jaimeji*


----------



## lubeck

> la pregunta es que si hay alguno de ustedes lo ha desarrollado y si hay planos y cifras de mediciones



Aquí en el foro no he visto nada al respecto... y hasta donde recuerdo de este tema RobertRoig es el que tiene mas avances....

en mi opinión todavía es una tecnología inalcanzable para nosotros los mortales,lamentablemente es muchisimo mas económico comprar un auto de combustión interna que hacer un proyecto de este tipo... (supongo que hablamos de un auto eléctrico y no un juguete eléctrico)

Saludos...


----------



## ignacio bracco

hola podrias enviarme algun esquema de inversor para motor trifasico , creo que es la mejor opcion para motorizar un auto.
Yo tambien estoy interesado en este tema y estoy recabando informacion.
saludos ya al alas ordenes.


----------



## fjs87

Hola, yo tambien estoy diseñando algo.. pero tambien ando en busca de motores.... consegui un par chinos.. pero son bastante caros... 

Como decis de adaptar un motor trifacico?? contactame... 









saludso


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo

Hola foreros: estoy tratando sobre una scooter Axis de adaptar un motor elèctrico: la moto tiene variador y reductor sobre la rueda trasera. Les doy una idea sobre el motor (ya que todavìa no lo adaptè): es un DINAMO de las pick up 67 hasta 73 (Chev, Jeep, Ford, etc.) tiene mucho torque (aparentemente) y como estoy "experimentàndolo" le di 24V y no se "quema": aumenta la velocidad. Si se consiguen dìnamo de Mercedes Benz 911 (camiòn viejo) o John Deere 730 (tractor), son mucho màs grandes. Conexiòn: lleva masa (-) en su cuerpo y (+) permanentes en una de las dos conexiones. En la conexiòn que queda se lo exita con voltaje (-), quedarìa bien el regulador de velocidad de Pablìn (ya que regula el negativo). Saludos desde Chaco.


----------



## jaimeji

bueno saludos a todos, creo que el interes de algunos no es en si la forma de hacer el auto, más bien deberiamos de unir todos lo poco que sabemos para darle un salida al tema.
jaimeji


----------



## ignacio bracco

Que tal me disculpo por la escasa participacion en los foros y doy gracias a los colegas que tan gentilmente responden mis preguntas.
Mi idea es utilizar un motor trifasico de unos 10 hp com un VARIADOR DE FRECUENCIA (el cual les adjunto), tanto para controlar su velocidad como asi tambien para hacerlo trabajar a mas frecuencia de la que viene de fabrica sabiendo que con esto se acorta la vida util del mismo , pero se incrementan las rpm y por enede su potencia. 
En el diagrama del variador podran ver que cuenta con una etapa rectificadora la cual no utilizare
ya que la continua la sacare de 18 baterias de 70 amp 12v lo que me da muy buena autonomia.

Tienes razon jaimeji tenemos que juntar todos nuestros conocimientos y ver que es lo que opinan 
nuestros colegas profesionaes de el foro que los hay y muy buenos por lo que he visto.
Los ci del variador en Uruguay no los encuentro , desde ya quedo muy agradecido si algun colega se ofrece a conseguilos para poder armarlo y empezar a experimentar con esto que es un tema fascinante.
Desde ya quedo a las ordenes de todos , ES POSIBLE Y LO LOGRAREMOS


----------



## bb1

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=10332


 
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=14427

Yo no me complicaría la vida. Motor en alterna y su correspondiente variador alimentado en continua.


----------



## camaradaraider

bueno, tras leer todo (o casi todo) yo lo que les recomiendo para hacer un coche eléctrico es utilizar un motoer de corriente continua ya que se autoregulan si entras en una cuesta, el montaje seria mas facil y ademas invirtiendo la polaridad del motor tendreis un freno reostático, para decir esto me baso en lo que he estudiado en la universidad (estudio ingenieria mecánica), ademas no teneis mas que ver el ejemplo de los trenes diesel, los cuales usan motores de corriente continua

ya que saco el tema de los trenes, si alguno quereis hacer un hibrido, yo opino que este es el mejor sistema

un saludo


----------



## jaimeji

cordial saludo ignacio, gracias por entrar al tema pero veo que ninguno ha hecho lo principal es investigar, en como y en donde se pueden conseguir por ejemplo los motores, los variadores, las baterias y demás elementos que se necesitan para ponerlos a andar y así si se puede darse uno cuenta que si va a funcionar.........saludos 
jaimeji


----------



## DOSMETROS

jaimeji dijo:


> ninguno ha hecho lo principal es investigar, en como y en donde se pueden conseguir por ejemplo los motores, los variadores, las baterias y demás elementos


 

Queda absolutamente claro que ni leiste el post


----------



## jaimeji

asi lo haya leido no es lo que usted dosmeros está interpretando, sugiero que ponga un poco de atención al post, bueno alla cada cual hagan lo que quieran cada uno


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si te digo que no lo leiste es porque lo sigo . . . 

Aquí tenés los aportes de los que buscaron y averiguaron lo que vos reclamás ! 

V

V

V



tropn_ccp dijo:


> Bueno, hola a todos. Yo estoy hace tiempo con la idea de convertir un Dodge 1500 a elecetrico.
> El modelo es principalmente porque una tia mia tiene uno que era de mi abuelo que no lo usa hace un monton y no me saldria muy caro comprarlo.
> 
> Algunos de los inconvenientes que voy a tener que solucionar son la plata, y las partes. ya que no tengo ni idea de que motor ponerle (CC/CA), la potencia del mismo, tipo y numero de baterias. Tengo la esperanza de poder usarlo en la ruta y recorrer los 60Km que me separan de la facultad.
> 
> Encontre estos links:
> http://www.evmotors.com/
> 
> Empresa australiana que vende motores de CC para autos electricos.
> Tienen un modelo que entrega 100hp de pico y 28.5hp constantes a 144VCC
> 
> http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~MR5T-OKB/2ev-e.html
> 
> Citroen 2CV convertido en Japon
> 
> http://www.autolibre.redtienda.net/index.php?PHPSESSID=4c1664946cdabe611a6abdfea496deb1
> 
> Un señor de Montevideo Uruguay que convierte autos (tambien vende un manual para convertir autos).
> 
> http://www.dakotaskies.net/ev.htm
> 
> Un estadounidense de Dakota del Sur que se convirtio un Escort (modelo Yanqui).
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea de donde se pueden conseguir motores para esto en Argentina?
> Mi idea era comprar un motor nuevo, pero vi que mucha gente usa motores usados de montacargas. Lo que no se es si uno de estos podria entregar la potencia necesaria para lo que yo quiero hacer con el auto.
> 
> Espero que a alguien le sirvan los vinculos y agradezco cualquier información que me puedan facilitar.
> Muchas Gracias.


 



RobertRoig dijo:


> Coche tengo ya. esto es un hobby... un quebradero de cabeza desde hace tiempo ya...
> el mayor contratiempo de hecho es uqe el motor llego de china el mismo dia que mi mujer con mi preciosa hija...
> 
> http://www.supmotor.com.cn/page_en/product.asp?sid=
> 
> Es donde lo compré. donde hay fotos y tal...
> aunque puedes hablar con ellos y te ofrecen 1000 posibilidades, la forma del eje, si lo quieres con 2 ejes... las rpm, la potencia... ... etc...
> me mandaron un monton de pdf o dwg no me acuerdo.. lo que mas complicado es, es encontrar un eje que puedas aprovechar... yo me pedí el C creo que era, que tiene forma de .. ... ... no se... circulo con 6 almenas... ? ... el caso que busque y busque y coincide con un piñon de tracción de unas suzuki 50cc SMX ? el caso que ya tenia pues la pieza a comprar para acoplar al motor...(casi 20€) luego en el desguace, una rueda trasera de moto 50cc que tuviese una corona con unas 50 dientes... (50€)
> Luego me compré las ruedas de delante de un daewoo matiz... (150€ me clavaron..)
> para acoplar la suspension y empezar armar el chasis, me hice cortar unas chapas, (30€)
> 
> aki donde vivo, en Ibiza, todo es la ostia de caro.
> 
> valia 588€ el motor con el controlador con portes hasta el puerto de Barcelona, en España. El resto hasta los 1200aprox fueron el "DESPACHO DE ADUANAS" ... pero o pagaba o me kedaba sin motor y compraba uno nuevo y unos 250 de portes sin pasar por el put* puerto... me salia mas barato pagar, y tenerlo ya.
> 
> (tienen representante (o algo) en madrid desde hace poco... me llamaron para ver que tal me iba... le conte lo de mi hija...)


 



rebollo1 dijo:


> El motor de ca que hablo viene en kit. con motor, controlador y pantalla lcd, led's indicadores y volmetro. titulo ac motor/ contoller kit 60 hp 72 108 volts 550 amp www.evparts.com


 

 Aunque es chico y solo para hobby 

V

V



bb1 dijo:


> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=10332
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=14427
> 
> Yo no me complicaría la vida. Motor en alterna y su correspondiente variador alimentado en continua.


 
Suerte !


----------



## bb1

Cuidado dosmetros, que con dos motorcitos de estos puedes motorizar un ultraligero. Cada uno puede dar 15kw.
 La pega son las baterías. Una decente de LIPO de 70 volts, 100A/h  puede andarte sobre los 10.000 euros. Aquí está el verdadero problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Siiiiiiiii , con uno de esos me haría un Paramotor 

 , pero aquí estamos hablando de motores para autos eléctricos . . . aunque uno por rueda daría 80 hp  jeje

Saludos !


----------



## bb1

Pues mira, para un paramotor sería una aplicación muy interesante. Evitarías llevar un escandaloso tubo de escape a sesenta centímetros de tus orejas. El problema son las baterías.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , pesarían demasido las baterias , esos motorcitos aeronáuticos son ultralivianos y pequeños , parte aluminio , parte carbono , son de menor tamaño aparente al de un ciclomotor , pero generan algo de 20 hp . Además tienen el torque muy arriba así que utilizan una desmultiplicación a correa dentada de 3 a 1 . Lo cual multiplica la fuerza también en un 3 a 1.

Saludos !


----------



## ignacio bracco

jaimeji dijo:


> cordial saludo ignacio, gracias por entrar al tema pero veo que ninguno ha hecho lo principal es investigar, en como y en donde se pueden conseguir por ejemplo los motores, los variadores, las baterias y demás elementos que se necesitan para ponerlos a andar y así si se puede darse uno cuenta que si va a funcionar.........saludos
> jaimeji



Que tal jaimeji , el motor uno de 10hp trifasico cualquiera en buen estado ninguno en especial por lo menos en las primeras pruebas, las baterias tambien 18 de 12 v 70 a de uso automotriz , y el variador el del esquema que adjunte en el mensaje pasado.
No he podido desarrollarlo por que no encuentro los CI , pero motores y baterias hay en cualquier lugar.
Con estos tres elementos ya probados pienso montarlos en un citroen 2cv y usar todos sus componentes y la caja de cambios que es lo principal.
Tambien se puede probar con un motor de 110v a fin de reducir el numero de baterias a la mitad.


----------



## spiritbreaker

hola a todos , donde puedo comprar esas baterias lipo? esas son las que pesan mucho menos que las ded plomo verda?? para ver si me alcanza el presupuesto , tb quiero hacer mi sistema movil


----------



## el-rey-julien

no   probaste  http://www.google.com.ar/search?cli...aterias+lipo&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
para argentina _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-88701721-bateria-lipo-polimero-3000-mah-35c-111v-_JM_


----------



## pandacba

A ver vea eso que tal vez se les pasa un poco de lado,  Un motor trifásico en jaula de ardilla es barato, pero el variado es más caro que el propio motor. siempre que hay conversión hay perdidas.
Un motor jaula de ardilla es much más grande que uno universal, tomen por ejemplo el tamaño de cualquier motor de 1/4 uno de 1/2,3/4 y otro de 1 hp, ahora presten atención a un motor de tipo universal un motor de 770W que se los ve por ejemplo en perforadoras de mano de marca grandes, eso equivale a un HP, estos motores son más faciles de controlar y bien realizado dura más que el otro.

He trabajado con motores de todo tamño, fui durante más de 10 años jefe de mantenimiento de una emperesa gráfica, alli habia motores de todo tipo y tamaño. habia maquinaria que databa de después de la guerra cuyos motores jamás tuvieron necesidad de ser reparados, solo el cambio de carbones cada cierto tiempo además de limpieza y lubricación.
se llaman universales porquese los puede alimentar concorriente continua, existen hoy en dia una variante de estos motores, que llevan rotor bobinado, y dos campos, aprovechando la tecnologia en imanes como los de tierras raras y otros que tienen una terrible potencia magnetica(para que tengan una idea uno del tamaño de un geniol  a 10cm se t va de la mano y despegarlo cuesta un peru) si bien no es nuevo se ha echo el motor al reves, el imán al medio y lo que seria el rotor afuera, esto dio origen al brushless, loa hay AC y DC, este tipo de motores tienen un alto rendimiento, comparado con los jaulas de ardilla, es más facil realizar un variador basado en Pwm, recordando que lo que le da torque al motor es la tensión de alimentación, la tecnca de pulsos permite alimentar al motor con toda la tensión y a veces un poquito más con ello tendra todo el torque en el arranque yse podra regular la velocidad de una menra muy simple y efectiva, Motores grandes en jaula de ardilla se utilizan cuanod no hay que variar nada, si hay variacón de velociad se utilizan motores universales, si el motor universal es más caro pero no demasiado, pero e control de velocidad es más economico y lo pueden realizar ustedes mismo.

Tienen que tener en cuenta dos cosas, por unlado el peso del vehiculo, y por otro el peso muerto de los acumuladores, establecer cual sera la minima potencia necesaria. lo que obliga a tener ciertos conocimietos que leyendo los libros adecuados pueden obtener para realizar los calculos necesarios.

Pueden hacer pruebas primarias con un moto algo más chico. pero potentes. En la calle Blanco Encalada en Lanus hay un Sr que fabrica motores de 12V y de24V  que nosotros con mi padre hemos utiilzados cientos de veces para autitos chocadores y otros, todavia me quedan algunos, el los fabrica, y para empezar, haciendole un variador y probar el comportamiento, les puedo decir que es barbaro, Cuando hicimos los primeros yo era chico y de electronica sabia poco y nada, pero luego con un variador PWM haciamos lo que queriamos, luego es muy probable que tengan que conseguirse un motor X y hacerlo bobinar a sus necesidades. Seria bueno que en el grupo hubiera alguien que conozca bien de motores o tener a quien recurrir para esas labores.

Otra cosa, de acuedo a lo que lei, la potencia o energia no sale de la nada, si aumentas las rpm se te cae el torque, por eso la peor idea que pueden tener es utilizar CA.

Les hago una pregunta. Es mucho más facil trabajar la CC entonces porque se utiliza en las lineas domiciliarias CA? no tiene  nada que ver que es más facil generarla ni nada no pasa por alli.

Porque luego que entra a la casa y salvo luces y electrodomesticos, se transforma en CC.... Esta pregunta se la hice a mi hermano cuando era estudiante de ing. le explique el porque año más tarde cuanod vio esa parte  recordo lo que su hermano mayor le habia enseñado y el porque


----------



## bb1

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no   probaste  http://www.google.com.ar/search?cli...aterias+lipo&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
> para argentina _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-88701721-bateria-lipo-polimero-3000-mah-35c-111v-_JM_




mejor yo diría p. ej.:

http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/lithium-ion-battery-100ah.html


http://www.batteryspace.com/polymerli-ionboxbattery37v100ah7arateforgps.aspx

Solo hay que molestarse en buscar un poco.


----------



## RobertRoig

ARG!H se me ha borrado el mensaje...
pero decia basicamente que el problema gordo esta en las baterias.
el sitio a buscar todo el material ahora mismo, es efectivamente ALIBABA.
sin lugar a dudas.
aunque el ingles que habla esa gente... madre mia... que cansado... no hay manera de hacerse entender y qey te contesten nada claro.

1000$ por 48V40AH ... 40AH no es nada! ... .. y te duran 1000 cargas, luego van perdiendo capacidad de carga... ...
creo que voy a montar 4x12V del desguace primero, aunque pesen más que la mala conciencia que deberia tener algun que otro presidente norteamericano...


----------



## mauriciopacheco12

danielec dijo:


> bueno todabia no lo hago pero lo lo estoy diseñando como para una persona, algo asi como de 1.7 metros de largo y 0.8 metros de ancho...



los mejores motores para un vehiculo electrico pequeño me refiero a una bicicleta electrica o mas o menos es un motor de cc de 24, 36, 48v a 500w o 1000w de imanes permanentes y lo que necesitas para ese vehiculo es un motor de cc de el tamaño que lo prefieras el variador de velocidad o controlador que es un sistema de pwm o de variador de ancho de pulso para el control del motor y baterias las que prefieras depende de el dinero que tengas para esto pueden ser de plomo acido etc y el cargador para estas y para que sea limpio de verdad tendrias que tener un aerogenerador que te carge las baterias de tu vehiculo y veras que asi contribuyes al planeta ok suerte y buen pulso que dios te bendiga y sigue con tu proyecto chao


----------



## erradicador555

No se si te lo han dicho, pero es un gran problema el usar cualquier motor electrico en un automovil
cuando todo funcione de maravilla, hay un problema muy grande.
El motor debe estar numerado y debes hacer todo un papeleo si quieres hacerlo andar por la calle, si no lo haces, pueden ponerte multas y/o quitarte el automovil
asique ten cuidado con eso, pero sigue adelante


----------



## el-rey-julien

quizas  la legislación sea distinta en colombia ,o quizas solo lo quiere usar en el campo ,para trasladarce internamente

quizás  la legislación sea distinta en Colombia ,o quizás solo lo quiere usar en el campo ,para trasladarse internamente


----------



## LeoJA

tropn_ccp dijo:


> Bueno, hola a todos. Yo estoy hace tiempo con la idea de convertir un Dodge 1500 a elecetrico.
> El modelo es principalmente porque una tia mia tiene uno que era de mi abuelo que no lo usa hace un monton y no me saldria muy caro comprarlo.
> 
> Algunos de los inconvenientes que voy a tener que solucionar son la plata, y las partes. ya que no tengo ni idea de que motor ponerle (CC/CA), la potencia del mismo, tipo y numero de baterias. Tengo la esperanza de poder usarlo en la ruta y recorrer los 60Km que me separan de la facultad.
> 
> Encontre estos links:
> http://www.evmotors.com/
> 
> Empresa australiana que vende motores de CC para autos electricos.
> Tienen un modelo que entrega 100hp de pico y 28.5hp constantes a 144VCC
> 
> http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~MR5T-OKB/2ev-e.html
> 
> Citroen 2CV convertido en Japon
> 
> http://www.autolibre.redtienda.net/index.php?PHPSESSID=4c1664946cdabe611a6abdfea496deb1
> 
> Un señor de Montevideo Uruguay que convierte autos (tambien vende un manual para convertir autos).
> 
> http://www.dakotaskies.net/ev.htm
> 
> Un estadounidense de Dakota del Sur que se convirtio un Escort (modelo Yanqui).
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea de donde se pueden conseguir motores para esto en Argentina?
> Mi idea era comprar un motor nuevo, pero vi que mucha gente usa motores usados de montacargas. Lo que no se es si uno de estos podria entregar la potencia necesaria para lo que yo quiero hacer con el auto.
> 
> Espero que a alguien le sirvan los vinculos y agradezco cualquier información que me puedan facilitar.
> Muchas Gracias.



Hola soy de Buenos Aires!!
Al final de todo esto
pudiste concretar el proyecto?
yo tambien quiero realizar lo mismo
pero el motor se consigue en USA


----------



## pandacba

el-rey-julien dijo:


> quizas  la legislación sea distinta en colombia ,o quizas solo lo quiere usar en el campo ,para trasladarce internamente
> 
> quizás  la legislación sea distinta en Colombia ,o quizás solo lo quiere usar en el campo ,para trasladarse internamente



Aqui en Córdoba la Municipalidad utilzo/a autoes electricos en la zona centrica, y fueron considerado los priemeros autos electricos de la ciudad, estso vehiculos fueron construidos en nuestro pais y si no me equivoco aqui en Córdoba, pero este es un dato a confirmr...

Por otro lado dentro de las fábricas hay vehiculos electricos de distinto tipo, por ejemplo en GM se utiizaaban unos de tres ruedas, que andaban muy rápido y que era para llevar material de abastecimientoe a la liena de montaje, y tenian una gran fuerza por que alguno sivan bien cargados(tandens de variso bie cotenedores)
Estos eran de Yale y se consiguen todso los repuestos, desde el motor, contactores para las velocidades etc.

Yo tenia alli una torre elevadiza que se movia impulsada por un motor eléctrico


----------



## yeyin777

Para los aficionados a la conversión o fabricación de autos eléctricos; 
1) Reserva o acumulación de energía: se realiza mediante baterías o acumuladores, generalmente de ácido-plomo o mejor aún, las de tipo ciclo profundo. Tampoco se pueden desatender las de gel, selladas y de muy larga vida útil, colocadas en serie para lograr tensiones importantes.
2) Controlador de velocidad: de tipo PWM si el motor es de continua, o variador de frecuencia si el motor es de tipo trifásico.
3) Motor: Pueden ser de continua, de elevado torque y facil regulación de velocidad, pero elevado precio. También de alterna trifásicos, económicos y de mantenimiento casi nulo, y un gran rango de regulación de velocidad. 
Con estos elementos, entusiasmo, espacio y un poco de habilidad, se puede convertir casi cualquier vehículo a eléctrico. Coméntenme vuestros proyectos. Luis, de Córdoba, Argentina.


----------



## RobertRoig

El limitante, almenos para mi, es el precio/peso/bulto de las baterias.
un motor poco potente no tiene que ir por ahi arrastrando 200Kg de baterias (en un kart que es loque yo me estaba haciendo)
y si quieres convertir un coche, el motor vale una pasta... y necesita mucha bateria, y las baterias no las vas a vaciar del todo.. tienes que ponerle muchas
y si la exprimes demasiado rapido, se te jode la vida util... osea que tienesque poner más baterias de sobras...
En conclusion, lo de usar un coche pequeño ligero, es una tonteria... en mi opinion:
Tienes que ir con una furgoneta, con el maletero repleto de baterias.


----------



## yeyin777

Estimado RobertRoig: En cuanto a tu comentario sobre las baterìas en un auto elèctrico, no pensemos en las viejas y pesadas baterìas de acido plomo, sino en las modernas y livianas de gel. Recuerda que a un automovil cuando se lo convierte, se le retira no solo al motor, sino tambien sistema de escape, radiador, tanque de combustible, que tienen su peso. Los motores, por ejemplo de tipo trifàsico, son muy econòmicos, por lo menos aqui en Argentina. Y el variador de velocidad los puede fabricar un tecnico con cierta experiencia en electrònica. Claro que la conversiòn tiene un cierto costo, pero vale la pena en el tiempo de vida ùtil. Y recuerda que el auto elèctrico està pensado, principalmente, para las grandes ciudades, por su consumo bajìsimo y la nula poluciòn que produce, en desmedro de su autonomìa,pensada para ir y venir de tu trabajo ràpido, barato y sin contaminar. Saludos.


----------



## gulafranco

hola me interesa mucho conocer las especificaciones de un motor para los limpiaparabrisas. alguien me podria pasar algun pdf o decirme donde puedo conseguir informacion.
tengo un motor buffalo de los renault 12, pero no consigo las especificaciones y las necesito para ponerlas en un informe.
porfavor si pueden ayudarme les agradeceria.
Saludos
gracias


----------



## Vin

RobertRoig dijo:


> El limitante, almenos para mi, es el precio/peso/bulto de las baterias.
> un motor poco potente no tiene que ir por ahi arrastrando 200Kg de baterias (en un kart que es loque yo me estaba haciendo)
> y si quieres convertir un coche, el motor vale una pasta... y necesita mucha bateria, y las baterias no las vas a vaciar del todo.. tienes que ponerle muchas
> y si la exprimes demasiado rapido, se te jode la vida util... osea que tienesque poner más baterias de sobras...
> En conclusion, lo de usar un coche pequeño ligero, es una tonteria... en mi opinion:
> Tienes que ir con una furgoneta, con el maletero repleto de baterias.



Toda tu teoría se destroza si usas baterías de polímero de litio, que permiten almacenar decenas de veces más energía que las de plomo con el mismo espacio, pesan mucho menos, y se pueden descargar enteras en pocos segundos, se cargan más rápido etc.

Es hora de renovarse.


----------



## DOSMETROS

gulafranco dijo:


> hola me interesa mucho conocer las especificaciones de un motor para los limpiaparabrisas. alguien me podria pasar algun pdf o decirme donde puedo conseguir informacion.
> tengo un motor buffalo de los renault 12, pero no consigo las especificaciones y las necesito para ponerlas en un informe.
> porfavor si pueden ayudarme les agradeceria.
> Saludos
> gracias


 
Medile el consumo bajo carga.

Luego la potencia en Watts se calcula multiplicando los Volts por los Amperes.

Y mas o menos 750 Watts es un HP.

Segunda opción sería pedirle las especificaciones a Búfalo 

Saludos !


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

yo habia pansado en un motor de arracque de un camion dado que tengo uno de un skania 112 que lo encontre tirado en una recicladora me salio 20 pesos... tenia pensado hacerle un par de modificaciones para usarlo como un motor de un automovil liviano ya que tiene mucha fuerza quiero hacerle un variador de velocidad....y reforzar la ventilacion tambien hacerlo funcionar sumergido en aceite ... que dicen colegas??


----------



## el-rey-julien

que digo yo mario mza ,,que el burro(motor de arranque) no sirve ,mucho consumo y no es un motor de trabajo-continuo ,si aun tuvieras toda corriente para el motor ,se quema rapido ,,,

mira en este lugar ay motores de 12 y 24 volt mas adecuados http://www.remssi.com.ar/

http://www.remssi.com.ar/Espanol/Motores/Mot55a58.htm


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

gracias .... lo que queria yo .... es reformarlo para uso continuo .... pero si no se puede me doy por vencido ....ese burro de arranque tiene muchisima potencia .... *POR* eso lo queria usar ...


----------



## pandacba

En la calle blanco encalada en Lanús hay un hombre que fabrica motores de CC de diversos tamaños, sabe mucho de motores electricos, y puede rebobinar culaquier motor a otros voltajes
Por otro lado como ya dije antes, yale fabrica unos vehiculos industriales, que tienen fuerza y velocidad, uno de esos es más que interesante


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

como siempre panda sos un libro abierto... gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## pandacba

Gracias por tus conceptos, y aqui estoy para todo lo que les pueda ser útil


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo

Hola foreros: prueben el "motor" que le digo en la pág. 5 y traten de "frenarlo", verán su torque. Funca con 24V sin ningún problema. Fácil de conseguir en Argentina. Saludos


----------



## tormento

a mi humilde entender creo que antes de nada deberiamos saber que peso tiene el auto sin motor tanque etc ,despues cuanto va a ser la velocidad final cuanto tiempo de autonomia va a tener en base a eso se calcula la cantidad de bateria segun el motor que uses ahi tendrias que sumar el peso de las baterias al auto mas el peso de las personas en carga maxima para saber tu maximo consumo por hora.Un ejemplo seria
quiero que mi auto tenga una velocidad de 100km continuamente en una hora llevando 4 personas peso de carga 320 kilos mas el peso del auto con el motor electrico mas las baterias asi tendrias una idea de la capacidad de tus baterias y los hp de tu motor. Luego irias sacando todo lo que pesa de mas y reemplazando el hierro por aluminio y el plastico por fibra de carbono el vidrio por plexiglas etc cosas asi
no se si esto ayuda pero es como lo veo yo. O sino empezar a pequena escala con un ciclomotor a baterias y motor electrico para sacar relacion peso/potencia para aplicar a tu nuevo modelo de auto. Bueno te deseo lo mejor y no te detengas estoy a las ordenes para lo que necesites


----------



## neurus2010

Gente alguna vez pensamos hacer en la UTN un auto asi y llegamos a la conclusion que lo mejor seria hacerlo con un inversor de UPS ya que pasa de un bus de continua a alterna trifasica sin problemas, luego un arranque suave de motores que se consigue facil y no hace falta que le entre trifasica para salir con 3x380 a la salida del mismo. El mejor motor para poner es un sincronico ya que el mismo se puede usar como motor o como generador para poder recuperar algo de energia al frenarlo.
Si encuentro algo de lo que me quedo del proyecto en casa lo escaneo y lo mando.
Saludos.


----------



## yeyin777

Estimado Neurus: Coincidimos en que el mejor motor es el trifàsico pero la cosa es mas simple. Un banco de baterias para lograr la tension continua y un variador de frecuencia para moderar la velocidad del motor. El motor ha de ser asincrònico y el frenado regenerativo se puede realizar de varias maneras. Porque no un inversor de tensiòn? Porque si calculas la potencia que hay que disponer para mover un vehìculo, vas a ver que el inversor que tienes que colocar es demasiado grande y costoso  y poca la autonomìa. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Sigo insistiendo, contacten con yale, ellos fabrican vehiculos industriales con motores electricos, que llevan no solo personas si no también carga, y lo hacen a bastante velocidad, y tienen todos los elementos adecuados para el mando del mismo.

El reemplazar partes de hierro por aluminio es encarecer el proyecto al igual que utilzar fibras de carbono o keblard, todo eso dispara los costos imnecesariamente


----------



## neurus2010

Mira sin ofender hoy en dia la tecnologia cambio mucho y por ejemplo una UPS de 20 Kva es como un lavarropa, pensa que tambien tiene el trafo de entrada que es generoso en sus dimensiones asique lo que es manejo de potencia en inversor es bastante chico en si. En cuanto a regenerar en frenado lo ideal seria el sincronico que lo haces motor o generador a piachere. En cuanto a la autonomia depende de bastantes factores, como motor a poner, rendimiento de transformacion de energia y demas. Por ejemplo aca tenemos UPS de 1200 Kva a full carga de una hora y si bien son generosas las baterias estamos hablando de mucha potencia.
En cuanto a los yales hay que ver cuanto sale porque te venden toda la ingenieria puesta ahi.


----------



## tormento

pandacba

me referia a cuando quiera mejorar el proyecto no al comienzo obviamente todo lo que sea materiales livianos sube el costo pero era a modo ilustrativo yo creo que primero debes saber el peso, velocidad y autonomia antes de buscar el motor y las baterias salvo que quieran hacer por ensayo error si fuera por ensayo error deberias empezar por lo mas barato ejmotores continuos en desuso) y baterias de plomo. Pero no se puede digo hacer el proyecto en una bicileta o un ciclomotor primero por ejemplo una bici rodado 28 con motor dc 24 volt de carrito de golf y dos baterias de 70A en serie adaptas la corona al motor y pones un pwm para la velocidad luego pesas la bici bateria y motor mas tu  peso y tomas la velocidad final que alcanzaste luego vas cambiando las coronas para mas velocidad obviamente a mas velocidad menor fuerza , luego tomas el tiempo que dura a velocidad constante la bateria y despues pasas todo eso a un prototipo de 4 ruedas y agregas un motor mas mas 2 baterias solo para que tengas la idea de costo benefecio no mencione todo la parte de carga de la bateria y las formas de administrar esos ampere al motor


----------



## RobertRoig

El otro problema con los autos e es el dinero que la gente esta dispuesta a invertir. si lo pillas como hobby, 2 o 3 mil euros o $, ya es un tope.. por el tema que tampoco estas 100% seguro que vaya a funcionar bien, o que lo puedas llevar legalmente por la calle. yo, en mi caso, se que no. Espero q cambien las cosas pero no van a cambiar en ese sentido. aqui en spain, no se permite modificar demasiado los vehiculos...
Meterle LiFePO4 a un proyecto de estos... es tonteria.
yo ahora mismo estoy atascado con la direccion... tengo un amigo que me tiene que hacer los ejes.. que como le quito los amortiguadores, pues... me tengo que hacer un front axle.
pero nunca hay tiempo...
cuando tenga las ruedas con sus ejes, me faltara hacer... bueno.. toda la estructura... luego meterle el motor por ahi enmedio... luego tendre que adaptar los frenos... y el volante, funcionara bien sin la servo? o sera demasiado duro? 4 baterias pesan un monton... sera un problema?
y luego.. para tenerlo fuera de la calle... hasta que lo pueda homologar, si lo homologo algun dia...
ya os ire contando.


----------



## kitelole

hola gente me sumo al tema,estoy armando un karting(viejo karting de carrera)electrico en estos dias me llega el motor de 500w chino que compre por medio mercadolibre por el cual page 2mil pesos y viene motor-baterias-piñon-corona-cadena-regulador y empuñadura(acelerador) salio la idea dado que le habia comprado a mi hija el karting zanella electrico con motor de 250w24v y me subi y me llevo lo mas bien(peso 108kg)..las paso al apagina de un amigo de claromeco que esta hace rato en el tema y ya tuvo todo este verano andando una moto 110cc transformada a electrica y un desarrollo de un auto a electrico tambien y todo funciona perfectamente www.enchufateargentina.com.ar ahi veran todo lo que esta haciendo y en mercadolibre tiene publicado varios kits de transformacion incluso vienen con frenos regenerativos..si los pueden pagar porque son carissimos jajaj..espero les sirva ire biendo si puedo subir fotos a medida que vaya armando el karting..saludos y adelante con este tema que es el futuro


----------



## maxunouno

Hola a todos. Me sumo al tema.
Mi proyecto es experimentar, primero con: Un arenero con caja gordini y un Trifasico Asincronico de 2,82 KW. (Ya tengo todo en mi poder). Ahora necesito comprar el controlador del motor y obviamente decidirme por las baterias.
Tengo que recordarles que los motores los arrancamos en estrella y luego pasamos a triangulo. Para que arranquen con mas poder y luego tengan menor consumo.
Por lo que he leido, un trifasico se puede llevar por un tiempo corto a 3 o 4 veces su potencia de trabajo.
Para mi proyecto definitivo, deseo una pick up con la caja llena de baterias y un trifasico de 15 o 20 kw.
Aun no me decido por utilizar un sincronico o asincronico. Para la pick up.
http://evalbum.com/1687
Saludos y no dejemos caer el post.


----------



## Duvan02

Buenas a todos, espero que esten muy bn al leer esto

Soy estudiante universitario, tengo media-técnica en electrónica, pero aun tengo varia falta de conocimiento, ya que soy un apasionado por la mecánica y se bastante de esto, ahora tengo un proyecto para una moto eléctrica, y echo unos cuantos cálculos desde la mecánica, para mi proyecto, necesito un motor eléctrico que genere 10+-0.3 HP(caballos de fuerza) a por lo menos unas 5000RPM, entiendo, o creo haber entendido, que un motor para generar 1 HP necesita casi 750 watts, entonces, para generar 7500 watts, me queda la duda sobre el consumo de energía, que baterías me recomiendan usar, tengo un diseño de ciclística de la moto incluso, y lo otro es, si hay motores en el mercado que se consigan, cuales son mejor, los de imanes permanentes (son los que mas he leído que se aplican en estos proyectos) o cual otro, es decir, tengo una gran duda sobre el motor y las baterías(lo mas importante, jejeje) mi primer ideal fue un motor de combustión, pero este tiene muchas piezas móviles y es un poco mas complicado, (termine los diseños pero...mmm....) ademas del consumo, lo que quiero es crear una moto algo mas innovadora, pero sin una gran cantidad de accesorios, velocímetro, medidor de RPM(análogos ambos), Farola, Stop, Direcionales, y medidor de las baterías y la computadora(otra duda sobre esto) que me controle el nivel de carga y asegure el buen estado y duración de las baterías.

Disculpen tantas cuestiones, pero estoy muy animado con este proyecto, he visto su posible viabilidad pero he estado leyendo mucho sobre electrónica y motores eléctricos, y al no tener una buena comparación, me queda un poco difícil decidir sobre los elementos a comprar para mi proyecto

Cuestión interesante: Por que las motos eléctricas del mercado las muestran como solo para una persona???, o soy muy ambicioso, o la mía si servirá para 2 personas jejeje


----------



## yeyin777

Estimado Duban: Tengo casi terminado un proyecto de ciclomotor eléctrico, por eso me animo a poner un granito de arena en este tema. Primeramente es algo exagerado colocar un motor de 10 hp en una moto, por el tamaño y peso del motor, además de reducir la autonomía a solo algunos minutos de andar...ya que la moto no puede transportar gran cantidad de baterías. En cuanto al motor, para una moto mediana basta con 1 hp de potencia, ya que la reducción piñon-corona otorga el torque necesario para movilizarla.Dicho motor puede ser de continua alimentado directamente por las baterías con un controlador de velocidad pwm, o bien de corriente alterna tipo trifásico, muy usado ultimamente por su rendimiento y posibilidades de control de velocidad. Y un consejo para todos: no encaren proyectos demasiado ambiciosos porque ante la primera dificultad pueden desanimarse y abandonar todo...lo mejor es hacer las cosas mas despacio pero verificando cuidadosamente cada paso realizado. Suerte con el proyecto y adelante con fuerza e ingenio. Luis de Córdoba.


----------



## Duvan02

Gracias Luis por responder, me has dado en que pensar, pues las motos electrcias que hay en el mercado como las de brammo, vectriz, y zero, utilizan motores con 15 HP e inclusos las enertia de Brammo utilizan motores con mas de 20 HP, ademas en mi diseño, el motor no esta conectado directamente a la rueda trasera, como en el caso de las motos que mencione......Gracias

Saludos


----------



## yeyin777

Estimado Duvan: 20 hp equivalen a 15 kw, o bien 15.000 watt eléctricos. Una batería de ciclo profundo 12 volt/ 120 ampere/hora otorga casi 1500 Watt/hora. Si los fabricantes dijeran la verdad, cosa que no pongo en duda, la moto debería andar la friolera de ¡6 minutos!...Creo que por motivos comerciales, se "inflan" los parámetros, pero la realidad indica otra cosa...algo así como los "aiwa"de 1.200 watt...Saludos.


----------



## Duvan02

Gracias Luis pro colaborarme con esto, muchas gracias, ahora, esas baterias de las que me hablas, donde las puedo conseguir, para ver sus medidad y duracion, ademas que te parece un motor de 2HP o 3HP, pues que motor usaste en tu ciclo motor, yo estoy haciendo una moto, que es algo mas pesada pero al idea es que se asemeje al rendimiento de una 125cc-150cc 4T.
Gracias
Saludos


----------



## yeyin777

Estimado Duvan: En el ciclomotor usé un motor trifásico de 1/2 hp alimentado por variador de frecuencia (de construcción propia), un inversor 12/220 de alta frecuencia de 700 w alimentado por tres baterias de gel 12 volt / 7 ampere hora. En vacío las baterias duran algo mas de una hora pero con carga se reducen a unos cuarenta minutos de autonomía. Cuando lo haga rodar voy a subir el video a YouTube para mostrar su funcionamiento. En cuanto a tu proyecto, hay que calcular 1 hp por cada cien kilos de peso bruto a transportar, incluida la moto claro. Hay varias formas de implementarlo, yo usé la que me pareció mas convemiente porque con el variador de frecuencia, le doy al vehículo la velocidad final que pretendo. Saludos desde Argentina.


----------



## Duvan02

mmm, esas baterías duran poco para lo que yo quiero hacer, sera posible hacerlas durar de 3 a 4 horas? que baterías me recomiendas para eso, y con la info que mediste de los kilos, te agradezco mucho, entonces creo que seria uno de 2.5 HP, siendo este mucho, pero no se si condiga, y me da miedo que el de 2 HP quede pequeño, el chasis siempre pesa, mas las suspensiones, llantas, baterias, yo peso 55 kg, ademas los motores de 2HP que he visto pesan como 30 kg, y el motor no iria conectado directamente a la rueda trasera si no a una caja que daría mayor fuerza y luego con la acelracion---velocidad.....Luis gracias.
Saludos desde Colombia

PD, me tocara leer bastante y estudiar bastante sobre esto

Mira estas motos, no se si las velocidades estan un poco exageradas, pero las baterias que tienen y el motor se ve interesante, por ahora se que uno sin escobillas
http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/china-6000w-electric-motorcycle-391162127.html   se ve muy muy bn
http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/10kw-eec-electric-motorcycle-327304264.html ésta está de locos
Por cierto, si el proyecto me sale en $3000-$4000 US dollar, lo hago

Saludos


----------



## yeyin777

Estimado Duvan: Las baterías que uso son las que mantienen la mejor relación calidad-potencia-precio, ya que de querer mas autonomía, tienes que usar las de ciclo profundo, bastante mas voluminosas y caras. Existen tambien las nuevas de ion-litio, que en un espacio reducido acumulan una cantidad enorme de carga, pero no se consiguen aun en el mercado (el Toyota Prius viene con esas baterías y las garantizan por doce años). En cuanto a los modelos de motos que me envías en los enlaces, no se condicen los datos con las posibilidades de las baterías, hay bastantes contradicciones de potencia y autonomía. Saludos desde Argentina.


----------



## garomba

Buenas gente, me presento me llamo Facundo soy de rosario hace unos meses tengo armada una bici electrica 500w 36V con 3 baterias, en total 36v 12ah hace 28km por carga (medidos no de manual) dejo fotos si a alguno le interesa yo estoy muy contento con como anda. Por eso mismo ahora voy por mas y pienso armar una moto, mi idea ya pronto a comprar lo fundamental es baterias 72v, inverter fabricado por mi a 220VCA con eso alimento un G110 de siemens y de ahi a un motor trifasico de 2hp. Todacvia no se en que moto sera pero la parte electrica/electronica la compro este mes. Salu2 Fz


----------



## kitelole

ah me olvidaba...everigue en el registro de propiedad del automotor da aca(santa rosa LA PAMPA) y me dijeron que no hay problema en circular no hay una ley que lo prohiba ,pero tampoco una ley que lo permita,consejo que me dieron no vender el motor(por el tema del numero)ya que si lo vendo tengo que darlo de baja con un 0-4 firmado y me retienen la tarjeta verde..asi que que me quede piola por ese lado ya que al ser una moto ecologica sin emanar ruido ni gases lo mas seguro es que me dejaran transitar sin problemas una ves que la conozcan..igual la tengo a nombre mio y con el seguro obligatorio,a este tambien fui y comente mi idea y me dijeron que me la aseguraban y que despues yo hiciera loi que queria con la moto

perdon me editaron el comentario porque puse sin darme cuanta el correo porque no pude subir las fotos...mi comentario era que estoy reformando una moto mondial 110 cc a electrica con un motor de 500w 48vcc con un pwm y 8 baterias de gel de 12v 7a..peso 110kg y me lleva perfectamente..en un par de semanas estaria lista (probada ya esta y funciona perfectamente)falta emprolijar cables y pintura..le puse tablero electronico(voltimetro y amperimetro) y control remoto de 2 canales para alarma y encendido...si alguien me explica como subo las fotos se las muestro..ah y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que publica luis de cordoba..


----------



## maxunouno

Hola a todos. 
MI proyecto un arenero de 2 personas caja de cambios y un Trifasico Asincronico de 3hp.
El motor y el arenero ya los tengo.
Mi problema :Las baterias Aiwa, que supuestamente poseen 1200watts, su costo $1000 cada una.
y claro,necesito un conversor CC a Alterna pero no se que especificaciones debe cumplir.

Mi idea original era una Toyota del 80 y me gustaría no tener que volver a comprar otro conversor.
Genial todos los aportes.
Saludos


----------



## NarXEh

Buenas!

Hace rato que sigo este tema, es un sueño futuro a cumplir (todabia me falta muuucho camino para realizarlo) pero les dejo mi total apoyo y exitos.

encontre esta pagina que (ojala) le sirva a alguien, es sobre un brasilero que convirtio una moto yamaha a una moto electrica 

Link traducido: 

http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...=http://www.amotoeletrica.com.br/Default.aspx

Link original (por si alguno sabe portugues:

http://www.amotoeletrica.com.br/Default.aspx

saludos!


----------



## Lauta

buenas!! esto es algo que tengo pendiente desde chico, un vehiculo electrico! y creo que por fin le encontre la vuelta al tema para no entrar en grandes gastos: consegui 2 baterias de dvd portatiles fulminados y las baterias (de litio) estaban nuevas!, las desarme y consegui 4 celdas de 3.7 v a 2.6amp cada 1. poniendolas en serie consigo 14.8v a 2.6a!! (se cargan individualmente, con 4 cargadores.. tengo una coleccion de cargadores de celu ). baterias, listo.
hace poco se me rompio mi impresora multifuncion, una hp photosmart c4480. los dos motores que tiene son de 12v cc (sorpresa para mi, todas las impresoras que habia desarmado antes operaban con motores paso a paso) y con una fuerza increible! con decirles que no se los puede frenar con la mano.. motores, listo.
ahora estoy en duda si armarme un monopatin, una patineta.. MUY COOL! jaja, o ponerselo a mi bici. que opinan? 
espero que les sirva el dato de los motores, un abrazo gente!


----------



## NarXEh

Buenas!

Aca encontre otro link que les puede ser de mucha ayuda

http://alfon.fansub.org/carrito.htm

saludos!


----------



## Chema Costa Rica

Hola a todos me interesa mucho este tema, ha cambiado todo espectacularmente en un año. Solo hay que mirar este foro. Y mucho mas que va a cambiar.
Soy de Barcelona, la ciudad con mas motos por habitante del mundo y aunque ahora vivo en centroamerica sigo la evolucion de la cultura motera. Creo que en dos años mas, la mayoria de motos de menos de 125 cc se habran cambiado por motos electricas para trayectos diarios de 20-40 Km. 
Hay como cuatro fabricantes (o ensambladores) solo en España. Y mas en Alemania e italia, paises con gran cultura motera y grandes fabricantes desde hace mas de 50 años.
Ahora los chinos lo revientan todo y en nuestro caso bienvenidos sean. Creo y espero yo . . .

Pero hay que aclarar algunos conceptos y para eso podemos espiar y analizar lo que nos ofrecen hecho:
Por ejemplo Bereco en España con motores eléctricos Bruhsless directos en rueda trasera con reguladores electronicos:

Potencia Nominal/Máx. 750/1.200 W (para sustituir a una de 50-75 cc en teoria)
Batería Litio extraíble 48V 10Ah Autonomía: 30-45 Km Velocidad máx Limitada a 45 Km/h

Potencia Nominal/Máx. 3.000/6.000 W (para sustituir a una de 125 cc en teoria)
Batería: Gel  60V 40Ah Autonomía: Hasta 60 km Velocidad máx Limitada a 45 Km/h 

Potencia Nominal/Máx. 5.000/10.000 W (para sustituir a una de 250 cc en teoria)
Batería: Litio 72V 40Ah Autonomía: Hasta 80 Km Velocidad máx Limitada a 85 km/h 

Potencia Nominal/Máx. 8.000/16.000 W
Batería: Litio 72V 40Ah Autonomía: hasta 100 Km Velocidad máx limitada a 90 km/h 

Pero como veis en el primer caso de 1200W nominales, la bateria de 48 V 10 Ah solo puede dar 480 W durante 1 hora asi que al maximo con un motor de 1200W nominales no vamos ni media hora a 30-40 Km/h
En el ultimo caso la de 8000W, mas pesada, con la misma bateria llega mas lejos y mas rapido que la de 5000w.
Hay que mirar los datos con lupa, claro que depende del peso, pendiente a superar y que no vamos siempre al maximo de velocidad, pero SI ES CIERTO que nos dan datos maximos teoricos.
(la velocidad maxima limitada es por motivos de homologacion europea con las motos de gasolina)

Pero la buena noticia es que los chinos ya estan fabricando motores trifasicos de alterna especificos para montar en la rueda trasera con reguladores especificos diseñados para motos y baterias especificas de dimensiones apropiadas.
Lo malo es que perdi la pagina en que encontre precios de repuestos y que solo encuentro de fabricantes chinos al por mayor.

spanish.alibaba.com

Aqui hay que comprar 50. Pagar por adelantado en en 3 meses quizas te llegue. (ademas de impuestos por importacion en aduana, no puedes esconder 50 motores o decir que son para consumo propio)

Podemos reconstruir, diseñar, utilizar motores y reguladores recuperados, pero tambien ver la evolucion de precios de los muchos fabricantes chinos que estan en guerra para ver quien se lleva el sabroso pastel de las motos, quads, karts y buggis electricos.

Teneis mas informacion ???
Muchos animos y a vuestra disposicion para colaborar porque todo vale.


----------



## jaimeji

Cordial saludo a todos los del foro, bueno les comento que estube consiguiendome un motor electrico de un monta cargas que funciona a 24v y tambien traia el generador, voy a empezar a revisarlo porque los encontre en un lugar deshuesadero y empezare a mirarlos les comentare algun avance, saludos jaimeji


----------



## slash22

Hola alguin uso un burro de arranque para este proyecto?
Llegar a 1.5 hp estaria bien. El citroen 2cv tenia 2caballo vapor (1.87hp) con carroceria y para al menos 2personas


----------



## Fogonazo

slash22 dijo:


> Hola alguin uso un burro de arranque para este proyecto?
> Llegar a 1.5 hp estaria bien. El citroen 2cv tenia 2caballo vapor (1.87hp) con carroceria y para al menos 2personas



El motor serie de los arranques es uno de los motores mas "*Ineficientes*" que existen, para un proyecto de este tipo se deben buscar motores que aprovechen mejor la energía de las baterías.

El Citroen 2CV *NO* tenía *2 CV* de potencia, los primeros modelos tenían 9 CV  que se convirtieron mas tarde en 12 CV y llegaron a 18 CV.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo de declarar 2 CV y 3 CV , era por una cuestión impositiva.


----------



## lubricky

Inductor dijo:


> Saludos a todos los del tema y me da gusto "danielec" saber que hay personas que se interesan en lo mismo que yo
> 
> Mira lo que he hecho yo es conseguir un motor de Montacargas Eléctrico (Liftertruck) en Ingles Tienen motores que pueden mover un montacargas con su peso y la carga ademas usan motores de 36 Volts y en un dehuesadero de Autos o Maquinaria lo puedes conseguir
> 
> Llevan un motor para cada bomba hidráulica para los mecanismos subir la torre, bajar la torre abrir los brazos,  inclinar la torre etc
> 
> Y el mas grande es el que mueve las ruedas del vehículo también es de 36 VCD
> 
> Pero lo que yo te recomiendo es usar un motor pequeño trifasico digamos 1Hp a 220 VCA
> para lo cual tendrás que fabricar un inversor le das Voltaje de corriente directa de baterías
> 
> y el inversor te entrega 220 VCA y de frecuencia variable para controlar la velocidad.
> he encontrado unos muy sencillos e interesantes
> 
> Si te interesa te los posteo.
> 
> Saludos



Amigo, aca en Ecuador trabajamos con 110 V y yo tengo un motor de lavadora con el cual quiero también hacer un carro eléctrico pero no se como fabricar el inversor para pasar 12v de una batería de carro a 110 v del motor, tiene ud algún diagrama al respecto o será que puedo utilizar los inversores que son de 600W/1200W de 12v a 120v

Mil gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

El último mensaje de Inductor es del 11/11/2008 , no creo que conteste.

Motor de lavadora  será de 500 Watts , no te sirve para un auto , si para una bicicleta.

Y debería ser de carbones (universal).

Saludos !


----------



## lubricky

es una especie de go-kart pequeño como para una sola persona y lo quiero hacer de madera, en este caso si me serviría el motor de lavadora???


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si es para jugar , si te sirve. ¿ Es de carbones ?


----------



## lubricky

Si el motor es de carbones, una pregunta, si no se puede con el motor de lavadora por el hecho de que es de 110 V y la batería es solo de 12 v, que otro tipo de motor podría utilizar para el Go-Kart eléctrico.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El motor de lavadora-lavarropas lleva en serie el rotor (carbones-escobillas) con los campos (que son dos en serie también)

Hacé la prueba de poner las bobinas del campo en paralelo y sumale el rotor en parelelo , yo creo que quedará para 24 V , probalo con 12 V a ver cómo responde


----------



## shevchenko

Yo usaría 2 motores de limpia parabrisas de 12v en paralelo, y como transmisión, usaría la de una bicicleta peueña (piñon pequeño-cadena y atras sobre el eje d la rueda la corona que podría ser una múltiple con cambios jeje


----------



## Scooter

Depende del diámetro de la rueda etc puedes pensar en un acoplamiento directo.
Mira también un motor de arranque.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica

Hay mucha confusion con la potencia del motor necesaria para mover un carro, moto, bicicleta o monopatin que ande, de su peso mas el del conductor o chofer y de la velocidad.
Los mas grandes telescopios que pesan toneladas y son mas grandes que varias casas se mueven con motores que no mueven ni una moto ya que son de muy poca potencia.
Pero tienen mucha reduccion porque se mueven tan despacio que parece que esten quietos.
El motivo es que solo tienen que ir posicionandose lentamente, segun va girando la tierra.
Con un motor de limpiaparabrisas puedes mover un camion de 40 Tn pero quizas solo a 1 Km por hora de velocidad maxima.
El problema esta en la potencia y las RPM o sea el par motor. Tambien "fuerza de empuje" como prefieren decir los gringos. 
O como fuerza de remolque como dicen los marineros: 
Con que fuerza debo arrastrar a una embarcacion para ir a una determinada velocidad.
Esa es la madre del cordero. Asi que cualquier motor de juguete sirve para mover, al menos teoricamente cualquier carro, el problema esta en ¿que reduccion le deberemos poner y a que velocidad maxima podremos moverlo?


----------

